# Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?



## NicoGre (2. Januar 2014)

*Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?*

Hallo, 
Da ich relativ wenig ahnung habe was PC aufrüsten angeht wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen was am sinnvollsten wäre. 
Vor ca. drei wochen habe ich mir einen neuen Prozessor gekauft und ihn einbauen lassen somit habe ich jetzt nicht mehr nur 4200MHz sondern 6000MHz. 
Mit den 6000MHz habe ich auch den Besten Prozessor für mein Sockel (AM2). Ich habe nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher den ich auch eigentlich aufrüsten wollte aber da laut Computer Firma das sinnlos wäre weil Windows XP nur 3,5 unterstützt habe ich es sein lassen, natürlich hätte ich auch auf 3,5GB erhöhen können aber dies hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht all zu stark in der Performance bermerkt. 
Seit dem ich dann meinen neuen Prozessor einbauen lassen habe(+ BIOS update)  ist Windows XP dauernd abgestürtzt mit einem relativ ungenauen fehler (laut computer firma könnte es kaputter arbeitsspeicher, festplatte etc. liegen :/)  weshalb ich dann wieder zu Werkstatt bin und ihn repairen lasse. (zurzeit bin ich an meinem ersatz PC(der noch schlechter ist...)) Doch irgendwie reicht er mir immer noch nicht aus ich möchte was besseres haben... nun hatte ich mir überlegt einen neuen Computer anzuschaffen aber da in einem Computer Netzteil, Gehäuse, etc. drin sind und ich das alles garnicht brauche möchte ich lieber meine Kompletten 500€ in der Performance anlegen. Nun meine frage was wäre am sinnvollsten für meinem Computer was die komponenten angeht? 

Prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs)
Mainboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N32-SLI DELUXE 1.XX (Chipset NVIDIA SPP190 (C51XE)) Southbridge (NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI) LPCIO ITE IT8716)
Grafikkarte: ATI Readon HD 4800 Series
Arbeitsspeicher: 2046MB RAM
Massenspeicher: 500GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Modell nummer: BQT S6-SYS-UA-550W
Monitore: 2 Stück 
Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32bit

Was das Betriebssystem angeht muss es meiner Meinung nach ein neues sein sprich Windows 8 oder Windows 7 und vorallem 64Bit da ja Windows XP bestimmt in der nächsten zeit nicht mehr von Spielen unterstützt wird.
Ich möchte euch nicht unbedingt ein komplettes System für mein Computer suchen lassen aber da ich leider vom aufrüsten wenig ahnung habe, habe ich leider keine wahl....
Ich Spiele am meisten FSX was viel Leistung anffordert zumindest mit vielen Addons.
Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Theard.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nico Greyer


----------



## Treachh (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?*

Hi

Also erstmal hättest du den Prozessor gar nicht kaufen müssen, ist ja jetzt sowieso rausgeschmissenes Geld und du gibst wieder Geld aus um die Gurke wieder zu reparieren!. Nebenbei ist der Prozessor Uralt und hat keine 6000Mhz sowas gibt es nur mit extrem Übertaktung.

Ich denke auch das Netzteil, Gehäuse, Festplatte kannst du behalten. Überleg dir welches Windows dir mehr zusagt ob Win7 oder 8.1, da kannst du was sparen. 
Das heißt du brauchst definitiv: CPU, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM, Windows und mit 500 kann man da schon gut was anfangen. Vielleicht auch ne SSD.

Wie sieht es denn sonst aus, weil ich weis nicht wie viel Leistung FSX braucht. Spielst du auch andere Spiele?


----------



## naruto8073 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?*

Hallo. 
Also ich an seiner stelle würde kein Geld mehr für diesen PC ausgeben. 
1. Dein Arbeitsspeicher ist DDR 2 = Veraltet ---> DDR 3 ist Standard heut zu Tage.  
2. Deine Grafikkarte genau das gleiche = Rentner   
3. Windows XP ist auch in die Tage gekommen. ( so wie der Rest von deinen System )

Für 500 bis 600 Euros kannst du dir einen guten PC basteln mit den du für längere Zeit glücklich wärst. ( Alles andere ist nur Geldverschwendung )


----------



## Bevier (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?*

Für den Preisrahmen ein paar Teile, die man getrost empfehlen kann:

Mainboard (55,-):
ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessor (165,-):
Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ram (60,-):
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte (170,-):
Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-2GD-GA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für rund 450,- Euro wäre das ein ordentliches, relativ zukunftssicheres System, das genug Leistung für moderne Spiele bietet. Für 30-40 Euro bekommst du dann auch noch ein Win7 dazu, Win8 würde den Preisrahmen etwas sprengen. Reste deines alten Systems musst du dann allerdings auch weiterverwenden, also Netzteil, Gehäuse und Laufwerke (wenn SATA...).


----------



## NicoGre (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mit welchen Komponenten kann ich mein PC am besten aufrüsten?*



> Wie sieht es denn sonst aus, weil ich weis nicht wie viel Leistung FSX braucht. Spielst du auch andere Spiele?



Der FSX braucht mindestens diese Systemvoraussetzungen: 

Komponente	                Minimale Systemanforderungen
Betriebssystem	                Windows 7, Windows Vista oder Windows XP Servicepack 2 (SP2)
Computerprozessor	        1,0 GHz (Gigahertz)
Arbeitsspeicher	                256 Megabyte (MB) RAM für Windows XP SP2
	                                512 MB RAM für Windows 7 und Windows Vista
Freier Festplattenspeicher	14 Gigabyte (GB) verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher
Grafikkarte	                        32 MB DirectX 9-kompatible Grafikkarte
DVD-Laufwerk	                32 X Geschwindigkeit
Sound	                        Soundkarte, Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer
Zeigegerät	                        Tastatur und Maus oder kompatibler Gamecontroller (Xbox 360 Controller für Windows)
Internetverbindung        	Netzwerkadapter für LAN-Multiplayer-Spiele 

Dazu kommen aber noch sehr viele Addons die dazu noch viel speicher beanspruchen deswegen kann man es nicht ganz genau sagen. 

Quelle: Flight Simulator x: Mindestsystemanforderungen

Andere Spiele zurzeit nicht unbedingt, da IVAO viel Zeit beansprucht 



> Nebenbei ist der Prozessor Uralt und hat keine 6000Mhz sowas gibt es nur mit extrem Übertaktung.



Das hier ist mein Prozessor: AMD Athlon X2 6000 3,1 GHz Dual-Core ADV6000IAA5DO Prozessor 0890552646876 | eBay



> Für den Preisrahmen ein paar Teile, die man getrost empfehlen kann:
> 
> Mainboard (55,-):
> ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Vielen Dank! Das hört sich aufjedenfall nicht schlecht an, da kann aus meinem alten PC vlt. doch noch ein jüngerer werden! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Nico Greyer


----------

